# Bernina accessories



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2018)

the wife picked up a few accessories for a vintage Bernina sewing machine she recently got.

on the left, an "old style" OEM Bernina walking foot.  on the right, an OEM Bernina "cut n sew" overcast stitcher



Bernina walking foot and Cut n Sew by pixmedic, on Flickr

just released back in April, the Bernina 125th anniversary 24k gold plated reverse stitch #1 presser foot with 100m of Mittler metallic gold thread.


Bernina 125th anniversary gold presser foot by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2018)

Nicely done; can't say I've ever thought of sewing machine accessories as interesting before (Or, come to that, even thought of them...) but you're really presented these nicely!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 20, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done; can't say I've ever thought of sewing machine accessories as interesting before (Or, come to that, even thought of them...) but you're really presented these nicely!



thanks. the wife just wanted some pics to post up on her sewing machine groups, but then I thought...might as well get some good ones. 
in hindsight, i wish i had gone with just a little more DOF on the presser foot set to get the Bernina logo in the back in focus to match the front.
ah, the road not taken.


----------

